# how can you duplicate heat pressed shirts



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok so I made a shirt & I want to make more of the same kind how do I get the measurements or something?


----------



## soniczed (Aug 11, 2011)

can you be more specific how you made it ?????
what process did you use ?


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

soniczed said:


> can you be more specific how you made it ?????
> what process did you use ?


I made it using custom transfers from pro world custom i put on design on chest other design on left side of the shirt using heat press


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

I confused.. why wouldn't you just get more transfers and make more shirts?

Printmark


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Printmark said:


> I confused.. why wouldn't you just get more transfers and make more shirts?
> 
> Printmark


I know I meant how do you make each one look exactly the same with the transfers


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

If you are talking about the placement you could use a simple t-square. I use this Tee Square It! Transfer Alignment Tool **NEW AND IMPROVED!** but to be honest most of the time I do it by eye or by measuring with your fingers how far over you are from the edge of the platen or neckline or some other reference point.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't worry about getting them _exactly _the same, you're only setting yourself up for disappointment. Just get them close.


----------



## soniczed (Aug 11, 2011)

i usually fold the tee in half and press to make a line and the just adjust the height that way i get very close results once you get more practice you can do by eye to align i use the edge of the press to make sure am aligned 
every one finds there own tricks and adjust to them try them all and use the one you feel it works for you.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i agree with everybody above... just takes practice... i have a tsquare it, i thought was going to be the answer. i used it maybe 20 times and realized i can do just as good by eye... ill sell it to you for 1/2 price plus shipping if you want it!


----------

